# Mmmm FireFox 2.0



## TheLostWolf (Oct 24, 2006)

Anybody else using it?


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 24, 2006)

I just glossed over some of the "updates" it offers, and it looks like it wants to be Opera. I'll note specifically 


> Improved tabbed browsing: By default, Firefox will open links in new tabs instead of new windows, and each tab will now have a close tab button. Power users who open more tabs than can fit in a single window will see arrows on the left and right side of the tab strip that let them scroll back and forth between their tabs. The History menu will keep a list of recently closed tabs, and a shortcut lets users quickly re-open an accidentally closed tab.



...you wouldn't be getting accidentally closed tabs if you didn't put the close tab button on the tab itself.  Hopefully it will be OPTIONAL and/or someone will make a mod available to revert it to "old style" tab closure.
I do like the default new tabs instead of new windows. I hate things that try to open in new windows. Urg.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 24, 2006)

Uh, regular Firefox has an option to control where "new window" links open...

Tools > Options > "Tabs" section:

```
[ ] Force links that open new windows to open in:
     ( ) the same window/tab as the link
     ( ) a new tab
```
_(The _[ ]_ is a checkbox, the _( )_ are option buttons.)_

It's not turned on by default, but it's there.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 24, 2006)

I was not aware of that. Thanks


----------



## Aikon (Oct 24, 2006)

The inline spell checker is the only reason I'm using it over IE 7, which is the only noticeable difference I see.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 24, 2006)

IE7 has tabs?


----------



## Aikon (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Yeah only took 'em this long to do it though


----------



## Myr (Oct 24, 2006)

I stopped using FireFox when some brilliant person decided to link the Find function to the ' key. I have all sorts of trouble typing on some forums and into some forms because of that stupid hotkey. I can't find a way to disable it either. I was happy with CTRL F and they had to go ruin things by assigning ' to the same thing. 

Opera > FireFox > IE

Btw - Did FireFox ever fix the gif problems?


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 24, 2006)

gif problems?


----------



## DragonKid (Oct 24, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Hopefully it will be OPTIONAL and/or someone will make a mod available to revert it to "old style" tab closure.



Here's a website that tells you how to revert back to the old style of tabs:
http://phocks.org/2006/10/12/change-or-remove-firefox-20-close-buttons/


----------



## TORA (Oct 24, 2006)

I am using Firefox 2.0, but I must have downloaded something wrong (probably the survey toolbar), as it crashes sometimes. Very frustrating.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like I have no reason to use 2.0. My sites always load in new tabs. Middle-click to open in a new tab. Middle-click on any tab to close said tab. Cake.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 24, 2006)

Six tips:
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Burnette/?p=184


----------



## robomilk (Oct 24, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> gif problems?



If it's what I think it's on about then I get it too.

My new animated avatar on the main site always freezes about a second in... :?


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 24, 2006)

Meh, I'm waiting till it hits ~x86 in Gentoo Portage till I try it. For now it's hardmasked, and I trust the Gentoo Devs have a good reason for that.



> Improved tabbed browsing: By default, Firefox will open links in new tabs instead of new windows, and each tab will now have a close tab button. Power users who open more tabs than can fit in a single window will see arrows on the left and right side of the tab strip that let them scroll back and forth between their tabs. The History menu will keep a list of recently closed tabs, and a shortcut lets users quickly re-open an accidentally closed tab.



Oh, so they integrated the Tab Mix Plus extension. Well, that's one less extension I'll have to have loaded...


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 24, 2006)

For anyone who upgraded to Firefox 2.0 and doesn't like having "Close Tab" buttons on each tab, here's how to change that without any extensions or whatnot:


In Firefox's address bar, put in *about:config* (alternatively, you can push *Alt-C* or go *Help > About:? > about:config*)
Scroll down until you see the entry *browser.tabs.closeButtons*
Right-click that entry and choose *Modify*.  A value of *1* is default.  Other possible values are *0, 2,* and *3*:

0 = Close button appears on active tab only
1 = Close buttons appear on every tab (default)
2 = Close buttons do not appear at all (close tabs by middle-clicking, right-clicking and choosing "close tab" from the menu, or Ctrl-F4)
3 = Close button appears in classic postion (far right of tab bar, behind the pull-down button)

Changes take effect immediately upon applying the new value, so you can easily see which you prefer.

Regardless of which you choose, the alternate close-tab methods will still work.


----------



## yak (Oct 24, 2006)

... still waiting for an official release, which has been put on their public FTP but not announced yet.
and by comparing the source tree of RC3 and the release, i found no differences. Go FF, and all that jazz. I'll await that announcment.

[edit]
scratch that one, it's offical. yay? definitly yay!


----------



## Suule (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm getting more and more put off when it comes to FF due to it's TERRIBLE memory management.


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

Yeah, Firefox 1.5 had some pretty nasty memory leaks, at least if left running for a significant length of time.

Firefox 2.0 RC3 has no--or close to no--memory leakage.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 25, 2006)

Gmail seems to think that Firefox 2.0 is a lower version than Firefox 0.8. I only switched to 2.0 because gmail was giving me grief with 1.5 - in short, Gmail sucks.

(ETA: found a link to get around this problem, in case anyone else is having it: http://mail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser )


----------



## yak (Oct 25, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Yeah, Firefox 1.5 had some pretty nasty memory leaks, at least if left running for a significant length of time.
> 
> Firefox 2.0 RC3 has no--or close to no--memory leakage.


It's not a bug, it's a feature!
Unless they have rewritten the rendering engine in Firefox 2.0, the memory leaks are going to stay. And they're not really memory leaks, i have read somewhere. Well, i developed a habbit over time to close and re-open the browser once in a while. It usually takes up ~75-150 Mbytes of my 512 Mbytes RAM, so i'm good.


----------



## Suule (Oct 25, 2006)

Oddly enough memory leaks happened rarely in Mozilla 1.4 (pre-FF era)


----------



## uncia2000 (Oct 25, 2006)

260 megs here, with no more than 60-70 current tabs... not so good. 
Not really my favorite "feature" to be honest and debateable as to whether FF actually needs to keep a hold of absolutely everything that it does.

Having said that, FF >> IE, IMHO.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 25, 2006)

60-70 tabs? Jesus.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> > Improved tabbed browsing: By default, Firefox will open links in new tabs instead of new windows, and each tab will now have a close tab button. Power users who open more tabs than can fit in a single window will see arrows on the left and right side of the tab strip that let them scroll back and forth between their tabs. The History menu will keep a list of recently closed tabs, and a shortcut lets users quickly re-open an accidentally closed tab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CTRL-W -- it closes whatever window you're on, tabs included.  Who needs a lil' X in da corner?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

I still love no-script and forcastfox... IE doesn't have anything on FF's extentions..


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 25, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> I still love no-script and forcastfox... IE doesn't have anything on FF's extentions..



QFT


----------



## Myr (Oct 25, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> I still love no-script and forcastfox... IE doesn't have anything on FF's extentions..


Yeah, and I made the mistake of allowing my computer to update to IE7 last night (it started showing up on windows update as an optional install. I think it'll be required by the end of next week). Not only did half the internet break (css in particular), the installation take almost all night (seriously, it took longer than most video games I install and that's sad), and there's zero customizability in the layout of the buttons and controls, but now I'm also stuck with it.

FireFox seems to have gotten a little UI update but I still see the gif problems. Not sure about memory management. After the IE7 debacle I disabled and stopped all of my updating activities so this computer isn't equipped with FF2.0. This one is stuck with IE7 and the work computer is the one with FF2.0 and IE6.

IE7 is going to be a real pain in the ass for me to deal with in the next few months because nearly every page on my university's website isn't displaying properly and it's my job to go fix that. Thanks Microsoft...bastards! I'm sure the release date was fixed to coincide with FireFox too just like Halo 3 with Playstation 3. Standards non-compliant by design, just like frontpage. Time for more people to switch to Opera until FireFox gets that gif, ' key, and memory problem fixed up.

If anyone knows a FireFox developer, please bitch about the ' key for me. >^.=.^< I hate it and I want that keyboard shortcut removed! Then maybe I'll use FireFox again. I can live with gif and memory problems (I have tons of memory), but when I'm typing in here, hit the ' key, and the stupid find thing pops up and interrupts my typing plus makes me have to copy/paste a ' into my forum post, I get pissy.


----------



## quentinwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> If anyone knows a FireFox developer, please bitch about the ' key for me. >^.=.^< I hate it and I want that keyboard shortcut removed! Then maybe I'll use FireFox again. I can live with gif and memory problems (I have tons of memory), but when I'm typing in here, hit the ' key, and the stupid find thing pops up and interrupts my typing plus makes me have to copy/paste a ' into my forum post, I get pissy.



Oh my god... I COMPLETELY agree with you, the whole ' issue is a pain in the ass... :evil::evil::evil: *sigh* I wish there were a way to re-map that to something else. XD I'd put it under an f-key instead.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 25, 2006)

What version of FF is that feature in? I'm rather reluctant to bother upgrading now because it sounds stupidly devastating (and also rather insulting seeing as there's the applied assumption that no one bothers to use apostrophes on the Internet).


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 25, 2006)

Huh.. I've never had an issue nor noticed the apostrohe issue?
Maybe there is a way to diable it and I did it accidently?


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 25, 2006)

the apostrophe thing was present in 1.5 and remains in 2.0, though I've never personally had any problems with it; firefox knows when I'm putting the ' in a text box and when I'm not.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 25, 2006)

The only extension that's at all useful, in my opinion, is Adblock. So far I really like Firefox 2. It seems to run more smoothly and waste less of my memory than the previous version.

I haven't touched IE7, so I can't really say anything about it. If it weren't for tabs however, I would of never switched from IE Firefox in the first place, and pages still load way faster in IE6.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 25, 2006)

Well you can change about any setting by typing "about:config" in your firefox browser.
If the bug still shows up you can check your user.js file and see if the setting is there.

I never had that problem to be honest.

http://www.adammessinger.com/2005/12/20/firefox-find-bug-fix


----------



## Myr (Oct 25, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> the apostrophe thing was present in 1.5 and remains in 2.0, though I've never personally had any problems with it; firefox knows when I'm putting the ' in a text box and when I'm not.





			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I never had that problem to be honest.


When you type into the regular HTML forms it normally always works. I've very rarely come across an exception to that. But, if you click to edit your post with "quick edit" your post will appear inside a flash box and you'll be editing it there. Every single time I'm on that I experience this problem. FF only seems to be aware of HTML textareas and not those of other formats.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Well you can change about any setting by typing "about:config" in your firefox browser.
> If the bug still shows up you can check your user.js file and see if the setting is there.
> 
> http://www.adammessinger.com/2005/12/20/firefox-find-bug-fix


I've tried that in the past and it doesn't work. The ' key has been given the same power as CTRL F.

EDIT: Oh yeah, btw, the ' is marked as an official keyboard shortcut to the find system. Whoever put these in obviously never used a forum or never typed in a flash textbox:

Find As You Type Link    '
Find As You Type Text   /


----------



## nobuyuki (Oct 26, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> I stopped using FireFox when some brilliant person decided to link the Find function to the ' key. I have all sorts of trouble typing on some forums and into some forms because of that stupid hotkey. I can't find a way to disable it either. I was happy with CTRL F and they had to go ruin things by assigning ' to the same thing.
> 
> Opera > FireFox > IE
> 
> Btw - Did FireFox ever fix the gif problems?



This bug was fixed for me in firefox 2.  It was introduced in firefox 1.5 and annoyed the bejeezus out of me.  It has to do with quick find and window focus and crap like that.  Unfocus and refocus the window to alleviate the problem if it ever happens to you.  As for GIF problems, if you mean the speed on some GIF files, that is actually how it's supposed to look.... The speed limitation on IE is artificial and forces images to have a delay of at least I think it was 20ms, which is terrible for making fast action GIF files.  

P.S.  Aikon, FireFox supposedly was more efficient and used less memory than IE7,  though I can't back the claim on the latter, the former is definitely true from the barrage of tests that was done on it -- Firefox 2 is more efficient than Firefox 1.5, memory-wise, by quite a bit, which prompted me to upgrade.

Almost all known memory leaks have also been patched.


----------



## Myr (Oct 26, 2006)

I just downloaded and installed FF 2.0 and that didn't change anything. As far as the documentation goes, having / and ' as find keys is a feature and not a bug. I didn't realize it, but the / key thing does the same as the ' key so I have both. If this was a real bug I'd like to know why it's documented in help as a feature. It's a real deal-breaker for me as it doesn't work some of the time. Even after editing the config file I've not been able to kill this thing.

For gif's, the annoyance is when multiple animated gifs are on the screen symultaneously or if you see one large one that's at least 300x300 pixels. It just slows FF down badly. The more gif's the worse.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 27, 2006)

Opera.


That is all.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 27, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Opera.
> 
> 
> That is all.



I have mixed feelings about Opera. a lot of websites I like or need to use break in it (I can't do my schoolwork in it, for example). even if that's the web programmer's "fault", I think it says something when a page loads in FireFox and not in Opera :/


----------



## yak (Oct 27, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> For gif's, the annoyance is when multiple animated gifs are on the screen symultaneously or if you see one large one that's at least 300x300 pixels. It just slows FF down badly. The more gif's the worse.


There's always the ESC key to kill all animation onscreen. And i honestly didn't ever notice FF going slow due to /many/ animations. Or at least not slow enough for me to notice. And all i have is Athlon XP 1700+



			
				Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I have mixed feelings about Opera. a lot of websites I like or need to use break in it (I can't do my schoolwork in it, for example). even if that's the web programmer's "fault", I think it says something when a page loads in FireFox and not in Opera :/


Thou Opera, IIRC, won in the ACID test against FF and IE, it is a lot less tolerant to content errors. A bit of bad HTML/CSS usually /ignored/ or optimized by other browsers can really ruin a website in Opera. 

As for me, i really don't have any other alternative to what FF offers me, and what i am really in the need of. Web Developer Toolbar, Firebug, Bookmark sync and sort, View rendered source and may many more plugins is what i use every day.

Good to know memory leaks are gone


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 27, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Thou Opera, IIRC, won in the ACID test against FF and IE, it is a lot less tolerant to content errors. A bit of bad HTML/CSS usually /ignored/ or optimized by other browsers can really ruin a website in Opera.



*nods*

Even more than that, when I was building a website, I was running it through those CSS and HTML verifiers, the ones that check for holes or bugs in the coding; pages would check out 100% in those, display fine in FF and IE, and have some weirdity in Opera that would force me to not use it, else have a funny looking site :/


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 27, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> ...just like Halo 3 with Playstation 3.



Uh, if you still believe that, your information is very out-of-date.  Bill Gates said he _wanted_ Halo 3 out in time to counter the PS3, and Bungie responded with "No.  It'll be done when it's done."  Current official Halo 3 release schedule is "Sometime in 2007".

As for Firefox 2, I've noticed little or no memory leakage, and I've *never* had the problem Myr is complaining about with the ' bringing up the Find when typing in the quick-edit.


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah I used to not want to use firefox because it couldn;t manage some coding, I;ve optimized my site to be firefox and ie compliant but i'm not going to run it through 3+ freaking browsers just to make sure every person on the planet can see my website because they have some weir preference in a browser that can't read perfectly normal html coding (I.e. opera)


----------



## robomilk (Oct 27, 2006)

I just installed Firefox 2.0 and also restarted my computer soon after. Now FF won't work. It opens then freezes. I've tried reinstalling over it. Uninstalling then reinstalling and even uninstalling and installing version 1.5 but that's not working either. 

I've also tried FF Safe Mode, which just crashes.

Help?


----------



## Myr (Oct 27, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> Opera.
> 
> That is all.


I love Opera. That's what I'm using now. >^.=.^< It works 90% of the time and I rarely ever see it display a page wrong where I know it made the mistake and not the programmer. However, Opera always has problems when it comes to uploading or downloading files from my University's online course management software. I can view content and discussions, but I can't upload anything in Opera or the site will show me errors. :/

Opera's games in their widgets and IRC built in are really really useful for at work. It's great for hiding or shuffling things around so the boss doesn't realize what you're up to.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 27, 2006)

Myr said:
			
		

> Opera's games in their widgets and IRC built in are really really useful for at work. It's great for hiding or shuffling things around so the boss doesn't realize what you're up to.



I discovered the other night that Opera actually runs .torrent files D: (though the thing ran much better in a dedicated torrent client).

but yes, the day I discovered TETRIS FOR OPERA was an awesome day indeed.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> I just installed Firefox 2.0 and also restarted my computer soon after. Now FF won't work. It opens then freezes. I've tried reinstalling over it. Uninstalling then reinstalling and even uninstalling and installing version 1.5 but that's not working either.
> 
> I've also tried FF Safe Mode, which just crashes.
> 
> Help?



I have to ask my friend but I had a similar problem with Nero actually. It was something to do with the msi file and there was something stuck in windows xp that was causing the freeze.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 28, 2006)

As long as we're on the subject of "Your browser sucks, get the one I have", here's some of the little quirks that I love about Opera:

1. Mouse Gestures. Why didn't anybody else think of this? This is great! All commonly-used functions can be accessed by holding down RMB and moving the mouse a certain way. Great for when I'm browsing with only my laptop's touchpad.

2. If I open, say, a bunch of tabs to YouTube videos, the videos don't start playing until I go to that tab. Really convenient contrast to FireFox.

3. Clicking on usernames in the window that pops up if you click "See All" under, say, the "Is Watching" panel in FA. They all open up in new tabs in the first browser window instead of the popped-up one. It's little, but it's nice.

4. Widgets. Can be useful or fun. Or neither. Cool for a quick game or mouse sketch. Hell, I even have a binary clock widget that stays on top of the browser window.

5. Built-in zooming if your OS doesn't have it already. Built-in .torrent client and IRC client.

I could go on, but then I'd get boring.  And I don't think I've had a page with messed-up HTML yet.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 28, 2006)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> 1. Mouse Gestures.


Not a standard feature, but downloadable as an extension in firefox.



			
				WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> 3. Clicking on usernames in the window that pops up if you click "See All" under, say, the "Is Watching" panel in FA. They all open up in new tabs in the first browser window instead of the popped-up one.


Established earlier in this thread that you can make firefox do that.



			
				WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> 5. Built-in zooming if your OS doesn't have it already. Built-in .torrent client and IRC client.


The torrent thing doesn't work that well (from my experience), and firefox also has an extension called ChatZilla that will run IRC through the browser.

They're both pretty good browsers, honestly.


----------



## SFox (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I just upgraded to 2.0.
I have already noticed a nice general speed increase from the old version. I don't know if I had a broken install causing my old version to be slower than it should or what, but this is pretty odd.

And speaking of Opera, once upon a time I was a dedicated fan of that browser... that is until I discovered Firefox. Firefox can do anything opera can, and far more. Anything that Opera can do that Firefox doesn't come built with, can be added with extensions.

One invaluable thing that Firefox has that Opera probably never will is an extension that allows you to browse with IE's engine... directly in a Firefox tab. So you don't have to switch to IE to use poorly designed web sites that only work well with IE.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 29, 2006)

somberfox said:
			
		

> One invaluable thing that Firefox has that Opera probably never will is an extension that allows you to browse with IE's engine... directly in a Firefox tab. So you don't have to switch to IE to use poorly designed web sites that only work well with IE.



Oooh, that's cool. I'll have to try to find that extension.

/Using both Opera and FF
//Indecisive
///...maybe. I don't know. You think so?


----------



## yak (Oct 29, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more i read the more i convince myself that this is a matter of "built in" vs. "have to manually add" matter.
It is official - Firefox can do everything that Opera can, and much much more. But that comes at a price of additional fuss with installing and configuring of extensions, which not all people are comfortable with. 
If the conversation's topic was the rendering engines of the said browsers and their details, or the interface and how it is reflected on usability - then yes, i'd have understood. But when it comes to features, no closed source software product can beat open-source plugin-based analogue. 



			
				WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> somberfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That extension is called "IETab". And there are others, like 'Statusbar like Opera' 'Img like Opera' and 'View in Opera', that let you make your FF as close to Opera functionality as you wish/need.

--

I do realize i sound like a fan, because i am, but in a constructive kind of way. 
I respect the product for it's almost unlimited possibilities in customisation, both interface and feature wise, for not shitting on standarts (too much) and the people that make the effort to keep this browser alive and stable. 

(and if you love IE, you should try being a web developer XD)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 29, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> I just installed Firefox 2.0 and also restarted my computer soon after. Now FF won't work. It opens then freezes. I've tried reinstalling over it. Uninstalling then reinstalling and even uninstalling and installing version 1.5 but that's not working either.
> 
> I've also tried FF Safe Mode, which just crashes.
> 
> Help?



Hi Robomilk,

Least I hope you're still looking at this thread. I think your firefox problem may be related to several things.

1. Do you have any extensions you installed with firefox. If so, get rid of them.

2. You may have a corrupt profile and need to delete it. Delete all your profile information to see if that works.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 30, 2006)

Opera always ran like crap and waste time doing stupid pointless crap like telling me how many jpegs are on a web page. No thanks.


----------



## robomilk (Oct 30, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried both to no avail.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, there are a few articles talking about this as well:

http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=365156

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_%28Firefox%29

See if any of those are the problem.

The other thing I had to do with Nero (the problem I had earlier which might be the same problem with firefox -which the install would freeze, was actually unzipping the msi setup file and running it that way I would install, then uninstall, then Nero would work fine).


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

robomilk said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm far to familiar with your issue. Firefox 2.0 crashes a good 2~6 times a day on me, at times more. I tried all the things i could. From full deletion of every trace of Firefox to troubleshooting plug-ins.

It crashes just at random, no content is seemingly the cause of it. At times when i click the launch icon it even doesn't show up at all and i have to go into Task-manager to kill it off manually and try again. Then it usual does show up properly.

Whatever they did to Firefox, it doesn't agree with my PC. If it wasn't for Firefox recovery i would have gone nut by now. I have to note that i tried Firefox 2.0 RC2 and it never gave me these troubles before this final version.


----------



## Udedenkz (Nov 20, 2006)

FF2 + FasterF + Adblock + FilterGSet = Ownage of teh internetz


----------



## CyberFoxx (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I've been using Bon Echo since it hit the Gentoo Portage tree. (It's called Bon Echo due to the trademark legalities Mozilla has set forth. Although I can make it call itself Firefox and use the Firefox logo by using the mozbranding USE flag, I just choose not too.) It's quite nice, alot faster than the 1.x branch, and uses quite alot less RAM as well. Not a single crash either. I even loaded up a page with a ton of animated GIFs, no slowdown like the 1.x branch, although it did eat quite a bit of swap.

I have to admit, I hate the default skin though, doesn't fit in with any KDE theme or even any GTK+ ones. I ended up getting the Mostly Crystal theme so it at least matched.

Anyway, using the handy "My Config" feature in the MR Tech Local Install extension, here's the extensions and themes I got:

*Generated:* Wed Nov 22 2006 07:55:42 GMT-0500 (EST)
*User Agent:* Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1) Gecko/20061120 BonEcho/2.0
*Build ID:* 0000000000

*Enabled Extensions:* [9]
- Bookmark Duplicate Detector 0.6.2
- Bookmark Sync and Sort 1.0.7
- Download Statusbar 0.9.4.5
- FoxyTunes 2.0.4
- Image Zoom 0.2.7
- MR Tech Local Install 5.3.1.1
- NoScript 1.1.4.5
- Preferential 0.8.2
- Tab Mix Plus 0.3.5

*Disabled Extensions:* [1]
- DOM Inspector 1.8.1

*Total Extensions: 10*

*Installed Themes:* [2]
- Firefox (default)
- *Mostly Crystal 2.0.0.9*

*Installed Plugins:* (10)
- DivX Browser Plug-In
- Google VLC multimedia plugin 1.0
- Helix DNA Plugin: RealPlayer G2 Plug-In Compatible
- Java(TM) Plug-in 1.5.0_09-b03
- MozPlugger 1.7.3 handles QuickTime Windows Media Player Plugin
- mplayerplug-in 3.31
- QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7
- RealPlayer 9
- Shockwave Flash
- Windows Media Player Plugin


Note that I don't have any adblock extension, don't need it. My transparent squid proxy takes care of blocking any ad hosts. ^_^


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 22, 2006)

Firefox will restore your sessions on startup, you don't need to do a false crash.

To have Firefox to restart where you were when you last closed it:

   1. From Firefox Tools Menu select Optionsâ€¦
   2. From Main in the Startup section, When Firefox starts: select from the drop-down menu Show my windows and tabs from last time
   3. Click OK


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 2, 2006)

Courtesay Satoshi Toy Igarashi, of Toybox Arts


----------



## yak (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, it finally performs searches in text within a <textarea> tag. Like the one i'm writing this text in right now.


----------

